#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Yala - Bang Lang National Park

## dirtydog

*Bang Lang National Park*

Yala

*General Information*  

Bang Lang National Park located in Yala Province, has fertile forest made wonderful view of waterfall, cave, viewpoint upstairs reservoir and there is Sok Kai home. Including, there are historical war area to vie with Ma La Ya communist and Phu Lo ambuscade robber gang. The national park's attractions are Bang Lang Dam, ThanTo Lake, ThanTo, La-ong Rung, Tomo Waterfalls. 

*Geography* 

Its complex high mountains alternated with hills and plain. The mountain range slopes down from south towards north with its 600 meters height above average sea level. Soil characteristic is friable soil mixed with clay and less laterite. Its the watershed area of many streams which then combine to be many important rivers which are Pattani river, Sai Buri river, To Mo canal, Khlong Hala canal and Khlong Ban Chet canal.

*Climate* 

Its under influence of east monsoon which causing abundant rain throughout the year. Generally temperature is fairy moisten with an average of 29 oC. Rainy season starts from May to December, rainfall peak during September-November, Annual rainfall is 2,200 mm. Summer starts from January to April. 

*Flora and Fauna* 

Its Moist evergreen forest crowded with many huge and valued trees consisting of Malacca teak, Chestnut iron wood, Hopea odorata Roxb, Dipterocarpus family, Dipterocarpaceae family. Wild animals found in this park are Barking deer, serow, wild pig, monkey, langur, gibbon, tapir, guar, Sumatran rhinoceros, banteng, etc. Many birds can be found as well, interestingly, 9 species of hornbill exist here, including of White-rumped Shama, Red-whiskered Bulbul, etc.

----------

